
RPi Cases - brudgers
https://elinux.org/RPi_Cases
======
ggm
Reassuring, old skool simple web page. It does exactly what it said in the
label.

Where did this kind of informative lightweight fast to load web go? I miss it.

Thanks for posting this.

